

Ask HN: What social media metrics should we measure? - ramiyer21a

We have a startup in the mobile space for bands, musicians and artists (for more see moupp.com.) We are active on Twitter, fb, Pinterest and YouTube. What metrics should we be measuring?
======
smit
First of all figure out what your goals for each platform are. Next the whole
point of being active on these platforms is engagement. Start measuring how
many people are engaging with your content i.e each post, tweet, pin etc
(experiment with the content). Then figure out how many clicks you are getting
from each one. Followers, fans are also good metrics to make sure you're
growing (don't buy them). Also try running ads on each platform and calculate
out if they are worth the cost as compared to your lifetime value of a
customer and the average customer acquisition costs.

~~~
ramiyer21a
Great advise...I never thought of runnings ads as an experiment.

~~~
smit
No problem. Definitely can run ads for things like getting fans for facebook
pages. Just start with a small budget and see if anything comes out of it.

------
darkxanthos
Start with what does "winning" look like and then work backwards from there
until you feel you have enough visibility.

What you measure will be completely up to your strategy.

~~~
ramiyer21a
Thanks for your advise. Makes sense. One of the problems was to figure out
what "winning" looks like. We have a sense of what we need to achieve and are
driving towards that goal. But would like to make sure are not missing
anything.

